# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Որտեղ շարունակել ուսումը :think

## Gazanchik

Չորս տարի սովորելուց հետո ոմանք մտածում են թերի բարձրագույն կրթության բացը լրացնել և ընդունվել մագիստրատուրա թե ՀՀ-ում և թե արտերկրում: Կառավարության ծրագրերով հնարավոր է նաև մեկնել ճառագայթված Ճապոնիա :Smile:  : Բայց քաղցկեղով հիվանդանալու տրամադրություն  :Bad:   չունեցողները ինձ նման որոշում են ուսումը շարունակել ՀՀ-ում: Ավարտել եմ Երևանի Ճարտարապետության և Շինարարության Պետական Համալսարանը ստացել եմ ճարտարգետ բակալավրի կոչումը մտացում եմ շարունակել ուսումս կամ Հայաստանի Պետական Կառավարման Ակադեմիայում կամ շարունակել իմ մասնագիտության ուսումնասիրություն: Հարց է ծագում` որտեղ շարունակել ուսումը  :Think:

----------


## Artyom

> Հարց է ծագում` որտեղ շարունակել ուսումը


 Ուզած-չուզած՝ *բանակում*: :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (06.06.2011), Լեո (06.06.2011)

----------

